# nice day fishing!



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

caught my first 5 18 inch smallmouths of the year this morning!! was a great day. caught a few 12-15 inchers too. getting 5 eighteen inchers in one day is really good for the river i fish.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a great day anywhere. Sounds like you had a blast.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

i had no luck with any thing i threw, then i decided to try those new sinking rubber zero's by strike king. i used the watermelon red flake and they just started slamming it. only had to use one cause they are tuff as heck. last fall i tried the circle hooks for the first time and love them too, no gut hooked fish since, all hooked through the side of the mouth.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you had a heck of a day, must have been fun.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Great Job! What river were you fishing?


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

That definitely sounds like a good day to me. I'm hoping to have one of those on Thursday since I have the day off. Thanks for getting me pumped up basstrackerman!


----------

